# Nene Hilario



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Nene Hilario*

22.7 Minutes per Game
8.7 Points
5.30 Boards
3.7 Assists
1.33 Blocks

I really didn't think he would have a such good start. I know it's the Nuggets and they are week, but I thought he wouldn't be able to put numbers like this. I'm impressed, especially with the assists. Very nice for a big man. :yes:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> *Nene Hilario*
> 
> 22.7 Minutes per Game
> ...


agreed the assists was the stat that made me go


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Nene Hilario*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> agreed the assists was the stat that made me go


As you may know I'm a brazilian and Nene never had this skill when he played for Vasco da Gama. I'm very glad to know that he is already developing his game. I can't wait to watch him at the National Team! :grinning:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

heres what i dont get...nene vs amare. you couldnt find one nba fan who thinks nene is doing better. yet, in less minutes, without a good PG, check the stats:

nene: 8.3 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 2.8 apg, 1.25 spg, 1 bpg on 59% fg

amare: 8.8 ppg, 7.8 rpg, .8 apg, .25 spg, .5 bpg on 32% fg

so basically amare can rebound alot better, but offensively he isnt even close EVEN WITH a pg like marbury...he just is taking alot of shots to get the same production. and then on D, its not even close! the steals and blocks - nene all the way. amare doesnt even get 1 block or steal per game. hell not even 1 steal and block combined!

and i didnt even mention the passing! nene is a great passer for his size. again, amare not even 1 apg?

i dont get how amare is better than nene so far? sure stats dont tell the entire story (however, the 31% fg and .75 steals/blocks are saying something), but at the very worst its a push right now.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I love to see that Nene is proving everyone wrong!

I know he will improve a lot, and watch him out, he is a huge talent and has a great mind. He is fearless and can confront everyone in the league. :yes:


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> heres what i dont get...nene vs amare. you couldnt find one nba fan who thinks nene is doing better. yet, in less minutes, without a good PG, check the stats:
> 
> nene: 8.3 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 2.8 apg, 1.25 spg, 1 bpg on 59% fg
> ...


Well, there are surprises every year. No one expected Gasol to have a ROY trophy hanging in his room right now...and, Nene played in Brazil in pro leagues...while usually all HSers struggle a bit in there first year. Maybe it's a trend now that Euro's adjust to the NBA game quicker?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

well my question/concern is why is amare so highly regarded when hes really not doing anything except rebounding well, yet nene does alot of things well/better and no one knows who he is?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> well my question/concern is why is amare so highly regarded when hes really not doing anything except rebounding well, yet nene does alot of things well/better and no one knows who he is?


I dont think that's true. The reason why Amare is getting more press is because he is a true high schooler. Nene has at least played professionaly for a couple of seasons so Amare is gonna be looked at a lil more. Its just how it is


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

i agree that there is a distinction between the HS kids coming out recently and all the foreigners but amare is 2 MONTHS younger. thats it. that shouldnt be a factor.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> i agree that there is a distinction between the HS kids coming out recently and all the foreigners but amare is 2 MONTHS younger. thats it. that shouldnt be a factor.


I was just saying that even though thats the case Hilario has played in Pro Leagues. Stoudamire hadnt. Plain and simple they are gonna rule the west at the PF position for ears to come


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*NENE HILARIO= Darryl Dawkins*

Both around 6-11 and 260 pounds and both throw down with authority


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Interesting read.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

I've never questioned if Nene was a good player. The question has always been can he stay healthy.

Hopefully as the season gets going he can pick up more minutes AND stay healthy for the season.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

He played well last night looking at the #'s.... I've always been a fan.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Yep, his health is not that great. That cancer thing was bad, I am glad he kept fighting.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I don't like Nay Nay. He missed a game winning shot for me on Xbox Live the other night


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Ha!

But the dude tore up the Clips to the tune of 22 points and 11 rebounds.


----------

